# What do you guys think about this Rotti?



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=34894818


----------



## steve davis (Mar 24, 2009)

this is a schH III dog?????


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Why not ?? I have seen worse dogs than that. Did it ever occur that the dog may just be a strong dog ???

This is why Sch is gay. You judge dogs completely ****ed. HA HA


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, i read the comment left on the vid, 

"I don't think that performance deserved a score at all, should have been DQ. Dog did not foose correctly, did not have full bite, The only thing that was good was the Aus and revere. The bark and hold was dirty by the looks of the video. If my dog did that bad I wouldn't have put a video on here. "

and I was just kind of like, "huh?"


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I thought the dog was a brat and he made me smile. I liked the guy's handling, esp the last transport...he just went to where he needed to be and then the dog eventually got there. Get 'er done!

I don't know if it's a strong dog or not, but I do know I watched until the end. I can't say that about the vids of perfect, boring, lackluster dogs who seem to win stuff.

And I thought it was strange to see a Rotti without a tail...funny how quickly I've turned! 

Laura
P.S. Our performance at regionals in protection was MUCH less controlled than that. There, I said it .


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought the Judge only missed one thing...the dog looked around as daddy was approaching on one of the guards. But the dog got 83 pts....that's an 83 pt dog....And did you hear everyone talking about being good, and he did great....that was probably that dogs best trial he will ever have. But 83 pts is not crazy....Jeff calling the judging screwed....He did everything...except the call out. Although I thought the dog leaving the handler early on the Back trans was a total loss of pts. But either way...What else would a 83 pt protection routine look like?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think the dog was better then the training.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> I think the dog was better then the training.


And I think the dog was average Escape & reattacks were shit rest were fine I like a Rottweiler barking when guarding not locked up in prey. Good to see the parachute didnt come out on the test of courage. Meh a average


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: You judge dogs completely ****ed. HA HA

This is what I said.


Quote: Jeff calling the judging screwed.

This is what you read.

The dog performed like a Rottweiler, not a German Shepherd or a Malinois.

I thought the OB was pathetic. I was referring to how people judge a dog, not how the judge was doing his job.

I would have put that dog in the mid 70's at best, based on the performance.

However, I would like to see more of that dog, as I would be interested to see if the dog is a product of pathetic training, or the dog has more character.

YOU PEOPLE was general. So what his OB was bad, would you rule that dog out completely for breeding because his owner is not a superstar trainer ?? THis is what I was referring to as ****ed.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

just one thought (and i will expose my ignorance again for all who read this--be kind): on the re-attack out of the blind, i chuckled when the dog snuck forward--slick, very slick 

i also wonder if it's training....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ann freier said:


> just one thought (and i will expose my ignorance again for all who read this--be kind): on the re-attack out of the blind, i chuckled when the dog snuck forward--slick, very slick
> 
> i also wonder if it's training....



You only chuckle when it's someone elses dog doing that. :grin:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

well, YEAH. i'd probably be all over an e-collar if it was MY dog!!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I watched another video of him in 2007 and found the protection work better. It's hard to say from a video but I actually liked the dog. Maybe with more consequent training you could make something out of him. However, SchH Rules are known to all who enter the comp. and the dog can only work as well as he is trained. Seemed like he was used to doing what he thought he could.

The first link is of a SchH training with a GSD, "here's my head, my butt's following" 

The second link is of Bubba Corpren in OB and he shows in a number of exercises that he is capable of extremely good work (to my mind). At least I'd take the Rott not the GSD although to be fair, the GSD is from the wrong side of the river for me!!

The thrid link is of Bubba's protection in 2007.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmph0JV-bqY&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJVkg84_FgE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJgR5C1Swkg&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJgR5C1Swkg&feature=related


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

The Rottweiler had a very energetic performance. He has a lot of drive for an overweight dog. He needs to loose about 15 lbs. He need more bite grip work. I would suggest he go on the back tie. The dog does not respect the handler, simply ignores his commands. This should have been cleaned up before trial. However, I guess any given Sunday...who knows what will happen on the trial field. 

In the bark and hold the dog continued to punk the decoy. However, bumping the helper is only a few points. I have seen video for the world championship where top competitor's dogs bumped the helper. 

The OB could definitely be better, I suspect that that has to do much with the lack of respect that the dog has for its handler. 

This dog needs some work but he has the goods just need more focus on problem areas. I suspect that now that they have the Sch III he probably may not be competing anymore with this dog. In the Schutzhund tradition, you either have what it takes for regional and national with world team goals or you sell the dog and or breed him.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I know this is an old thread, but I just found it while searching for something else.

I've always liked Bubba, got to watch him "grow up"/title in the sport. Just thought I'd add a video of his son Neeko, who will turn 3 yrs old next month, that I took this past weekend. Bubba retired from competition after this years regionals - at 7 yrs old. Same handler (who is also the breeder/trainer of both dogs) as Bubba. Might help to answer a few questions raised about the dog/training.

http://laceync.smugmug.com/Schutzhu...le-and-Coastal/10242906_QX3fc#706341276_DXSoX - click on the second video in the gallery

Oh and if Bob is reading this post, he'll be able to view a club member he misses dearly since her departure from Missouri - her video is in the same gallery\\/


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Meng Xiong said:


> Well, i read the comment left on the vid,
> 
> "I don't think that performance deserved a score at all, should have been DQ. Dog did not foose correctly, did not have full bite, The only thing that was good was the Aus and revere. The bark and hold was dirty by the looks of the video. If my dog did that bad I wouldn't have put a video on here. "
> 
> and I was just kind of like, "huh?"


 And made multiple contacts with the decoy! Didn't heel on the first time, but not a bad dog!!! I have seen Shepherds do less and score well. The dog is also a little overweight.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I just found it while searching for something else.
> 
> I've always liked Bubba, got to watch him "grow up"/title in the sport. Just thought I'd add a video of his son Neeko, who will turn 3 yrs old next month, that I took this past weekend. Bubba retired from competition after this years regionals - at 7 yrs old. Same handler (who is also the breeder/trainer of both dogs) as Bubba. Might help to answer a few questions raised about the dog/training.
> 
> ...


8-[8-[8-[
I tried to swat a bug the other day. 
Missed that one too! :-D:wink:


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Strong Dog Weak handler!


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

I thought the dog lacked power. on the escape he should have knocked the decoy down. bark and hold no power. the grips of course were not full. But I thought it was nice to see a rotti working. Mike was right it was an 83 proformance. I also agree about the wait loss


----------

